

Siberian people use trucks, APC tanks to swim through the mud to their work - sibman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sLq_riLMN8

======
sibman
Have a dream to buy a firetrack and go to the grocery store? Meanwhile in
Siberia tough guys use trucks, APCs and even tanks to swim through the mud to
their work!

It is a real video from a place there Russia gets its oil.

